

Dh-virtualenv: Debian packaging for Python virtualenvs - jyrki
http://labs.spotify.com/2013/10/10/packaging-in-your-packaging-dh-virtualenv/

======
schainks
This is cool, but how does spotify configure the pre/post install/remove hooks
of the debian package?

also, did spotify look into using fpm? If so, what were it's drawbacks that
lead to making a new tool?

